# Motherboard with onboard Intel NIC



## balanga (Jul 17, 2014)

Can someone suggest a motherboard with an onboard Intel NIC (maybe even two) possibly with a built-in CPU? I was looking at a Gigabyte GA-C1037UN but that seems to have a Realtek NIC. Also it would be nice if it had a Wi-Fi chip.

I'm hoping to set up a small, multiple purpose server as an _I_nternet gateway for my _LAN_ with _HTTP_, _DHCP_, _S_quid etc.

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## bsdkeith (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a Foxconn mini ITX mobo motherboard (second generation i3 processor) on this machine running PC-BSD, which I think has an Intel NIC (I use Wi-Fi). I fitted a TP-Link 150 Mbps Wireless N PCI Express Adapter (model no. TL-WN781ND) & and it worked straight off. Hope this helps.


----------



## balanga (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion, but I couldn't work out which MB motherboard you were referring to. Maybe this one? Foxconn H61S LGA1155 / Intel H61 / DDR3 / A&GbE / Mini-ITX motherboard.


----------



## bsdkeith (Jul 18, 2014)

Sorry, mine was a dealer/manufacturer built machine (Novatech), so, other than pulling it apart, I don't know anything more about the mobo motherboard itself. It is about two years old.


----------



## User23 (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't know how much CPU power you need. Maybe this could fit your needs:

http://www.supermicro.com/products/moth ... X10SBA.cfm

Dual Intel I210-AT Gigabit Ethernet LAN ports
1x mini-PCIe slot (for the WLAN card you like)


----------



## balanga (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion. It looks OK although I can't find out if it will fit in a mini-ITX case such as a 'Powercool K3i Mini-ITX'.

The SuperMicro board is described as having a  Micro-ITX form factor (6.70" x 6.70").


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 20, 2014)

It says "Mini-ITX" on that link.  There is a -L version of that board which comes with only two SATA ports but is cheaper.  Looks like a nice little board.


----------



## balanga (Jul 22, 2014)

I think I'll settle for this board  (not the -L version). I just need to find one in the UK now.


----------



## Oko (Jul 31, 2014)

I have a couple of SuperMicro SYS-5015A-EHF-D525 1U Intel Atom D525 Dual Gigabit LAN used for firewall, OpenVPN and LDAP servers for the network of about 80 computers and over 60 users. Works like a charm.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Aug 1, 2014)

See also http://www.commell.com.tw/Product/SBC.HTM#Industrial Embedded MB


----------



## balanga (Aug 6, 2014)

User23 said:
			
		

> I don't know how much CPU power you need. Maybe this could fit your needs:
> 
> http://www.supermicro.com/products/moth ... X10SBA.cfm
> 
> ...




I have now ordered such a board but am unsure about what sort of memory to get...

The spec mentions 

1333MHz DDR3L Non-ECC   SO-DIMM

but wherever I look (Ebay, Amazon, etc) I find this described as laptop memory!!

Can someone tell me if this is what I should order?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kingston-1333MHz-Non-ECC-SODIMM-Memory/dp/B002XN3OL4


----------

